# RAI treatment (once I get home)



## Piflay (Mar 12, 2010)

_So aside from being holed up in a room away from my husband and animals, flushing the toilet twice, using paper plates and forks, is there anything else that I need to do in prep for my upcoming treatment? glow

I assume that some of the iodine coming out in my sweat will be on my sheets, but is there anything I should do to prevent it from getting into the mattress as well?

I'm also trying to prep the room to keep me busy as I'm sure I will be going crazy staying in the room. My husband is moving a TV in there for me so I can at least have that bit of entertainment, is there any harm in having some of my work items in there with me? (Specifically my laptop and sketch pads and pencils) Weird question I know, but I have yet to find anything sources that can confirm any information about electronics usage during those first 72 hours of seclusion.

Thanks in advance for any information. This board has been an amazing resource for me during my Graves journey. :hugs:_


----------

